# Nessus



## artcoo (Sep 11, 2005)

Has ANYONE ever got Nessus to run right on Tiger?  I have tried it every which way from Sunday.  The closest I can get is with a "clean" install of Tiger.  A "clean" install of Darwin Ports.  Then, using Darwin Ports, install nessus-libraries, nessus-core, and nessus-plugins.  At that point, you can start the nessusd Daemon with the -D option just fine..  It runs fine.  Then, you must start X11, then do 'nessus' to run the client.. That all works fine.. However, as SOON as you try to login using the client, you get an SSL error.  Doing nessusd -d shows SSL support is in-place, and this HAS been reported very recently as a "BUG" in bugzilla.  See this URL:  http://bugs.nessus.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1295  

Many, many people have had problems even getting Nessus INSTALLED on MACs.  Go to Google and you will get a zillion hits when looking for problems getting nessus to run on a MAC.  Well, I have it installed, but I am now getting the same SSL errors that many, many people have apparently received once they go through the pain of getting it installed.  I have tried all of the so-called "fixes" I have found on the web including adding the ssl_version=none line to the neesusd.conf file.. All to NO avail..  I am getting severely frustrated with my MAC because of this.  Is it a TIGER problem, nessus problem, Darwin Port problem, library problem, openssl problem, etc.????

CAN ANYONE HELP???  I'd like to get the nessus server and client running on MAC OS X Tiger.  I tell ya, I have had nessus server/client combos running on many, many different Unix & Linux systems for years..  NEVER did I have this much trouble as I am having on this dang MAC.  I am NOT a stupid idiot, and I go back to System V UNIX.  I was just given this MAC G4 Powerbook by my employer, and I'm about to throw it across the room.  This Darwin Kernel is a Pain in the A%%$#$@#  HELP!!!


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 11, 2005)

Have you tried to see if it is available through fink?

http://fink.sf.net


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 11, 2005)

A quick search for Nessus shows the following:

http://fink.sourceforge.net/pdb/search.php?summary=nessus


----------



## pfb4ever (Sep 15, 2005)

artcoo said:
			
		

> Has ANYONE ever got Nessus to run right on Tiger?  I have tried it every which way from Sunday.  The closest I can get is with a "clean" install of Tiger.  A "clean" install of Darwin Ports.  Then, using Darwin Ports, install nessus-libraries, nessus-core, and nessus-plugins.  At that point, you can start the nessusd Daemon with the -D option just fine..




Don't use DarwinPorts for the installer. I had the same problem way back when I tried it this spring on the older version. This is what I did and it works fine (except for a pinging issue).

Install Nessus
	download the Unix installer from http://www.nessus.org
	run the installer and follow prompts
o	be sure to register installation to enable the download of the latest plugins. Otherwise, Nessus will not function properly
	update the plugin libraries via
     /usr/local/sbin/nessus-update-plugins
	run nessus-mkcert to create SSL cert
	run nessus-adduser


The unix installer works great on Tiger, so no need to use DarwinPorts. Nessus 2.2.5 definitely speeds up the scans over 2.2.4. A typical 2.2.4 scan took 2 minutes, when the same scan under 2.2.5 took 17 seconds. Good luck!


----------

